# What are your thoughts on fake nails?



## divamom (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey all,

I was thinking what were your thoughts on acrylics and fake nails in general...

Every couple of years or so, I go through this phase where I want to get my nails done (acrylics), and now is one of those times. I have been a nail biter since I was a kid, and have a stopped biting temporarily a few times here and there, but never permanently. I am preggo and feeling like I need to do something extra to "perk up" my appearance now that I've finally gone from frumpy housewife to doing my hair and makeup every day (this board really helps to motivate me to help me looking my best, too!)

So, I guess I was wondering if you all like them, think they're tacky, too expensive, etc...and If I should just get them, although they get pricey with the fill-ins etc... (I told my husband it was an investment in my self-esteem, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Btw, the times I do end up getting my nails done, I usually go for about 3 or 4 months then I quit going and let them grow out/ take 'em off (ouch!)...

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 18, 2005)

Personally, I don't have the money for it. I'm certainly not against anyone who does get fake nails. I always had friends growing up that would go every week!! My nails have always grown fast and been naturally strong, so I've never really found the need to get fakies. I always have people _ask_ me if my nails are fake though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 18, 2005)

I like them! I can't grow mine so I get them done. Even if I could grown them, they'd never look as good as the acrylics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not the type to have them on ALL the time though, I do them if there is a special occasion!


----------



## redrocks (Nov 18, 2005)

I used to have them on for years and years. I got tired of the cost and the maintenance and now have had them off for years and years.

I don't mind if people have them. I think they always tend to look nice.

But for fun here are MY pro's and cons of having them.

Pros:icon_smil

Looks nice

Long nails

Makes you feel better

Nice to have them done

Cons:icon_sad:

Expensive

ruins your nails

When I finally took them off it took over a year for me to have my nails "normal". For the longest time they looked ratty and would break so easily.

I do go and get them put on now and again for special occasions but I usually take them off after about a month.

I say if you want them, then you should get them and enjoy!


----------



## fairy_wings (Nov 18, 2005)

I personal think they suit some and not others, i used to have them all the time untill i had a baby and found it difficult to do nappies ect, and my mum used to hav them too untill she found it to hrd to typr on her computer at work. You have to think of every aspect of your day to see if u can cope!!

If you think you can then great - go for it! they are a great 'pick me up' and because you use ur hands every day everyone gets to see them and think "WOW"

Just remember when its time to take them off to soak them off in acitone (nial varnish remover) because it can damage your nails and be very painfull!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't think there's anything wrong with fake nails as long as they don't LOOK FAKE.

Meaning, find a really good manicurist who attaches them well and that they aren't dragon-lady claws long. Make sure that at the sides of your nails there is no tell-tale sign that they are fake, make sure they aren't too thick at the tip.

As long as you have good maintenance with them, they will look great.


----------



## Allure (Nov 18, 2005)

I've got them done a few times, though I prefer the gel coat over the acrylic coats. Gels look more natural and can have nail polish remover used on them. When I got acrylics done, even the acetone-free nail polish remover kind of melted it and made it coarse.

I've been a nail biter since a kid too and that's why I first tried the fake nails. The problem was that my nails were s short that the fake nails would last two weeks max (I chew my nails up pretty bad).

I wouldn't recommend them for longterm though because the filing damages the nails and the coat doesn't allow them to breathe. In the longterm, you'll wind up with brittle nails. I only leave mine on for a month max before removing them.

Just make sure you go to a proper nail tech because if it's not done properly, you could get in infection.


----------



## tashbash (Nov 18, 2005)

I myself am I very bad nail biter. I have absolutely no problem with getting fake nails put on. My real nails are very thin and flimsy because I have bitten them for so long. So when I do grow them out, they just tear immediately. Actually I have been wanting to go get them done, but my nails are so short that I don't think they could attach a nail to them.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree with Amethyst, as long as they aren't really long and fake looking, I don't see anything wrong with it! (My hairstylist back home always has fake nails that extend almost an inch past her fingertip, painted in bright crazy colors -- I have no idea how she manages to do hair with them but she does! Oh well, it matches her mini-skirts and all the other teenager clothes she wears... and she's 50! Don't look like that and you'll be fine, lol)

I personally wouldn't want to spend the money on it because I'm cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, my nails are naturally pretty strong so I can normally grow them out fairly long! I just file and shape them at home and (when I have time) paint them with drugstore nail polish -- way cheaper than manicures! (And the one time I did have a manicure it looked worse than when I paint my nails myself -- those people had no idea what they were doing!)


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 18, 2005)

Only if they're done up short and natural-looking. IMO, long, boxy acrylics are the equivalent of tapered leg, high-waisted jeans. :icon_redf


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 18, 2005)

I like them with conditions... I used to have them, and I would LOVE to get them again but no $$.

I don't like when they are super long or really thick, so they look obviously fake. I also hate it when they are so square they are pointy on the edges...


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 18, 2005)

i had them done once because i wanted to try it, and they made my real nails terribly soft and yellow and just awful! it took months for them to go back to normal when i took them off. i dont really need fake nails though as mine are naturally strong and they grow pretty fast. i dont mind others having them, each to their own. although i dont like it when they look obviously fake and the girl is like all show-offy about them, i just feel like going up to her saying, those are fake hun, what are you showing off? lol. no offense intended...


----------



## Cirean (Nov 18, 2005)

They're too "high maintenance" for me. I've had them before and it just gets annoying having to go get them backfilled. Is it safe to be around all those fumes when you're pregnant? Some of those places really smell.


----------



## divamom (Nov 18, 2005)

:icon_lol: LOL, amen sister

You know the smell factor didn't even occur to me! (duh) good one, I have to think about that one, b/c you're right some places are terrible...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

I think they look nice on some people and have often contemplated getting them but never have because I don't want to ruin my nails plus I hate the fumes.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ditto! A lot of girsl at my school get them for dances and such, and leave them for awhile for a couple of fills, and some of them look nice, while others just look icky, too thick and boxy like the other girls have already said. Plus, they are too much maintenance for me, and I can grow my nails out pretty long as it is, and I have had people ask me if mine were fake when they have an opaque polish on them! I'd rather buy jewelry or makeup, to be honest:icon_chee


----------



## canelita (Nov 18, 2005)

I got them like 4 or 5 years ago and they completely destroy my nails. I'm not against the idea but they are just not for me. Till this date my nails are soft and brittles


----------



## kelseymonster (Nov 18, 2005)

I got fake nails put on before homecoming once, and when I had to take them off [i play cello, which is nearly impossible with long nails] I soaked them in acetone but something went wrong and all the skin on my fingers was killed so basically the skin was just peeling off in layers. Not a very pleasant experience.


----------



## karrieann (Nov 18, 2005)

I think they certainly can look nice. But again it's the damage to your real nails that concerns me.

Also with a new baby coming along soon, they might be a bit of a hinderance..? I don't have any children so i couldn't say for sure, but just something to think about...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 18, 2005)

I love acrylic nails but usually my nails go long and strong and people sometimes ask if they're fake, especially when I do french manicure; but now however as my nails are peeling due to stress I may consider acrylics or gel nails.


----------



## fairy_wings (Nov 18, 2005)

id give it a miss if a baby is on the way! picking up a small baby etc will be hard with longer nais than your used to, i made that mistake and 'pampered' myself when my little one was 3 months and couldnt do much - was too sceared of scratching her! Depending on what type of fake nails you get the smell can be overwelming, I personal like fibre glass fake nails as they are strong thin and they didnt smell much putting them on


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 18, 2005)

They look really fake:icon_wink


----------



## marooncream (Nov 19, 2005)

I think they are nice looking only if it's not too long or big....some have the french tip kinds but the white is very very thick and the shape of the nail looks triangular and it looks real fake that way...I think they look less fake if it's not super long...also if you don't want to spend all that money to do them they have acrylics at the drugstore and you just put them on yourself...i never tried those before though but I used to know someone who did and she said they look pretty nice for an affordable price...


----------



## babykisses (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't like the fake look of acrylic nails, in my opinion it looks cheap!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2005)

I like them. Sometimes I get the crazy urge and I get them done. Usually french manicured and not too long. I have the bad habit of biting my nails so I get acrylics because my hands look nicer and longer. I think you have to go to a reputable place to get them done.


----------



## glamslam (Nov 19, 2005)

I love them! I'm like a lot of you guys, I get them on here and there throughout my life. I feel more feminine and polished (no pun intended) when I have them on. When I have the fakes on, I keep the look understated and classic with a sheer pale pink and a very short length. Sometimes I do a French manicure, but I keep the white tip very thin and short. I REALLY want to get them done again lately, but I haven't yet 'cause I've been spending money on new bath and body stuff and MU!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 19, 2005)

Acrylic Nails drive me insane!!!!! I always rip them off after the first day. I don't think they are tacky as long as they are a reasonable length and properly groomed. Personally I can't have them because I am a makeup artist and can't dig my acrylic nail into someones eye! I keep my nails very short.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd love to get some false nails for special occasions. But it's just not worth it. They'd come off within 5 minutes where I work.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 20, 2005)

i love acrylic nails but, personally i'm not too fond of the airbrush designs and so on. if anything, i perfer a more natural look &amp; length.. i.e french manicure/american manicure, silk/gel wrap.


----------



## tayliah (Nov 28, 2005)

I love them! The only bad part is the cost to keep them looking good.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally, I never have had fake nail tips ( a full set). I have only gotten a tip when I had a very bad breakage. However, I find that tips have a tendency to weaken the nail and damage the nail beds. Otherwise my nails are naturally long and healthy. Most people think that I have tips though. I think that instead of resorting to using tips or wraps that you should try regular manicures. Also try soaking your nails in pure olive oil, almond oil, or vitamin oil which will help to stimulate the growth. To prevent biting your nails always keep nail polish on them. This will deter your desire to bite your nails. With the manicure I would also get a pedicure. It's pure ectasy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to get acrylics because my hubby likes long nails. I am still trying to grow out the damage and it is taking months. My nails are really thin too and the nail tech would always hurt me with the drill, ouch! I would dread going to get them filled because it hurt.

I like the way fake nails look, but it isn't worth it for me anymore, plus I am saving money now. :icon_razz


----------



## przmaticprinces (Dec 1, 2005)

*For many, many years I have worn quite long nails but they are my own. I am nutty about keeping my finger and toe nails nicely manicured. Until very recently, if one broke one I cut them all and my husband would flip that I had spent so much time and energy on them yet, I cut them all off over breaking one. He actually suggested to instead I replace the broken one with a fake. *

*A FAKE~~~ omg I thought...but I tried it and I can get the glue on ones and manicure them til no one can tell the difference. This works great for me to fix a break here and there but I have never liked the look of acrylics. Though I can appreciate the time, effort and $$$$ people into them, I have yet to see them on someone and wonder, hmmmm are those real? *

*To me it looks better to take care off your own no matter what they may be and with some love and care, a little $ (and gloves for chores) who knows you might end up liking the way your own nails look. And oh p.s. you don't have to worry with infections, fungus' and the ruin of the nail beneath all that muck either.:icon_lol: *


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 1, 2005)

Ditto!! The major fume ingestion is not recommended for pregnant women!


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2005)

Same here, Trisha.

There's nothing wrong with fake nails though, it just not my style I guess.


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 1, 2005)

Couldn't agree more with you.... How much is that in Usa and in the Uk? A professional service is about € 100 (= $ 117, Â£ 67) in Milan


----------



## CristiGirl (Dec 1, 2005)

My nails are very thin and always break, they never grow long, but my friend gets overlays on her nails, and I'm gonna try it out and see how they look. I never get mine done because of the pain of taking the tips off. I want to try overlay nails, which are gel or acrylic put on your natural nail without the tips, I hear the gel nails look really natural without polish. I think it's cheaper too, like 18.00 (depending where you go)


----------



## divamom (Dec 1, 2005)

Allright, after some pondering I think I am not going to do the fake nails this time... The fumes, and with the baby coming doesn't sound like a smart idea. Knowing me, I will want to rip them off b/c they'd keep getting in the way! I will try giving myself regular manicures, and splurge now and then to get them done professionally. At least it'll save me $$ that I could use on my hobbies, right? :icon_chee


----------



## juliet1985 (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's my history: VERY weak nails that grow fast but are very thin and break so easily. Plus I'm a nail biter!

For my 14th birthday my mum gave me 'nails' as a present hehe - so I started getting gels done and filling them in around every 3 weeks for 3 years (luckily my mum kept on paying the refills for me). My experience with gels is that they break so easily and I found that they looked so fake and thick on my hands but most of all it was costing me so much cause I was in the salon all the time getting my nails fixed from breakages. (The gel the technician used was by a brand called Trosani).

I later switched to acrylics for 2 years (EzFlow brand) which I favoured to gels because they were much stronger and I refilled every 3 1/2 weeks approx.

I then gave my nails a 1 1/2 yr break and grew them long but they kept on breaking and had to keep cutting them short, and during times of stress I used to bite them all off.

So here I am again getting fake nails. I went in last month and got sculptured acrylic nails (by Creatives) and was surprised that they do not use a tip so that makes the nail less prone to breakages. I totally love these nails and I got them done using glossy white acrylic for a permanent french manicure effect so while my nails are growing out they are still looking good cause I have no chipped polish or anything. In fact it has been 4 weeks since I did them and am going in for a refill next week and no breakages! And they don't look bad at all! I like my nails to be natural looking as possible cause I hate it when they look fake and thick and normally get them shaped in between square and round.


----------



## NaturalSiren (Dec 3, 2005)

I enjoy wearing acrylic nails, my polish doesn't chip off, and, if I break one the break isn't down in the nail bed where my real nails would break, so it doesn't hurt! 

As far as looking fake, MAKEUP is fake, looks it, too.


----------



## evenflo (Mar 22, 2008)

i have never went to a salon, I do mine at home with the nails you buy at the drugstore.for 5-10. dollars you can buy all lengths and colors. They even have them for toes ! Alot of people I know have had trouble getting them to stay on, but the secrets to keeping them on is in the application of the glue. First off, throw the directions away! start by cleaning your nails with polish remover, only buff them up just alittle,pick out sizes to match your nails and only apply the glue to YOUR fingernail! don't put glue on the fake nail as the directions sometimes tell you. put one drop on the center of your nail and using the glue bottle tip, spread the glue around on top of your nail. if it is not enough to cover, put one more drop again, in the center of your nail, then apply the nail and hold down for 5-7 seconds. if any excess glue comes out around the nail, wipe very quickly with a paper towel. just keep an eye on your nails every couple days to check to see if they are getting loose.remember, this glue is a super glue so be careful not to glue your fingers together.LOL. I have been using these for many years with no problem! ieven have friends who come to borrow my glue to fix their salon nails, and mine have stayed on better! also, if you want to remove or change them, soak them in the acetone remover or the kind sold just for these type nails! Once you get the hang of it, it will only take 10 min. or so to do. I even do mine sitting in my car at lunch from work-easy! the main thing is just remeber to check them every couple days, maybe while standing in the check out line at the store!

:scaredops! one more thing, don't use the glue that comes with the nails, use a bacteria free kind,most times sold right next to the nails! it lasts longer, and you wont get that nasty green fungus some salon nails give you! :rotfl:


----------



## SamBam (Mar 22, 2008)

hmmmm their nice, plus nail polish stays on much longer the only problem is scratching! nothing like scratching with a natural nail!


----------



## duke.bailey (Apr 2, 2008)

I've had them done quite a few times and each time I swear not to do it again, but I do!!!

Now I think the nicest thing is short nails, shaped nicely, with a nice polish on there! Cheap and easy!


----------



## breathless (May 3, 2008)

i do fake nails like, once a year. ha. i don't bite my nails anymore so its just easier and cheaper to do them myself.


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

I think they look great when done right but i personally don't get them done myself. they seem like too much work to keep them up


----------



## Bec688 (May 11, 2008)

If done properly, they can look nice, and by properly, I mean by a qualified nail technician who is going to take the time to go through the correct process, not acrylic nails done at cheap nail bars where short cuts are taken and you are left with thick, chunky, unsightly nails, that are gonna fall off in a few days time. Worry if your acrylics are done in 15 mins.

I go through phases of wearing them, when i do, they're french and mid length, not too long.


----------



## chocobon (May 11, 2008)

I agree!!


----------



## FemmeBoy (Jun 2, 2008)

I got 'em once and loved 'em. I'd love to try it again...


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 2, 2008)

I love getting fake nails I have to always have em I always got em done when pregnant &amp; have always had em I dont have any problems at all changing my kids diapers or anything I never scratch em aeither bbut thats probably cuz I wear em all the time I know how to work with em!!! I get air brush nails. colored tips, rhinestones all sorts of stuff !!!!! I love goin to get fills and change the look every two weeks!!!


----------



## o0Amber0o (Jun 2, 2008)

I think they look nice, I've had them done twice in my life and I just hate the aftermath of having them. My nails are pretty soft to begin with so I hate feeling like I barely have nail left after taking off acrylics.

I've gotten quite good at doing and maintaining my own nails and I'm happy with that.


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to wear the gel nails. I took them off about 8 months ago. They are expensive to maintain but, they look pretty. I am just growing my own au' naturale!! :laughing:


----------



## missprissy82 (Jun 7, 2008)

i dont like how bulky fake nails look on me, but i always admire them on others..

high maintenance, too. especially on those prenatal vitamins, ur nails will grow really fast. u may be at the nail salon every week.. save ur cash for gas


----------



## eric (Jun 7, 2008)

I think that if they are done right (not too long and thick) that they look extremely classy and pretty!!


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 7, 2008)

If you can't keep them up... DO NOT GET THEM. Nothing is worse than a woman with JACKED up acrylics. I am the same as you.. I go through stages where I want them for a while and get real girlie... then when I'm tried of them I have to hassle with removal. It's HORRIBLE on your actual nails. But if you have the time and money to maintain them... go for it.


----------



## antoins (Jul 24, 2008)

hello

it

is not affordable for me , thing is not i don't like it .


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 25, 2008)

I think they can look nice if done properly. I used to wear acrylics every now and again...pretty much like once-twice a year...until I went natural about a year ago...and I just dont look at them the same anymore, lol. If you like them and they make you feel better, then get them....


----------



## jmaui02 (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried acrylic nails once. And planning to have them again for a special occasion. Down side, it made my natural nails thinner and easy to break.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 25, 2008)

I love acrylics. I've had them pretty much non-stop for the past 4-5 years. Except right now I haven't for about 2 weeks but I cant wait to get them done again. They make me feel more girly I guess in a way, I just love the way they look.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 11, 2008)

I have no problem with them but it's not an every day/every week thing with me


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 11, 2008)

I think they can look good if done properly. The woman I nanny for owns a nail and facial salon and she does the gels. Fortunately, my nails grow out easily; people are always asking if they're real.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

my bf's mom does nails and i get them for free whenever i want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i hate getting acrylics though, because afterwards my nails get really weak! =/ and it's not worth it as i have naturally long and strong nails.


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 19, 2008)

as long as you can take care of it, i mean maintain it, there's nothing wrong with fake nails.... :flowers:


----------



## nailsguide (Aug 19, 2008)

i love fake nails


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

I think as long as they're not too long they're okay.

Sometimes people have reallyyyyy long false nails and they just remind me of witches talons.

I wouldn't get false nails now though because from past experience my real nails have always ended up looking awful.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to bite my nails and now they break so easily! When I want pretty nails I buy some cheap ones, then cut them, use a naill buffer and make them an appropriate size and shape, after which I do a coat of nail polish. They look great, the perfect manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I don't abuse them since I use SuperGlue to glue them on and that affects my natural nails even more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tonimitchelx (Aug 31, 2011)

if you just get nail extensions they dont hurt as much coming off but they still look nice x


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm anti-fake nails. I used to get them done allllll the time and when I finally removed it, I found out I had a fungus on one of my nails!  Now it's ugly with a black line down the middle and porous dents throughout my nail. YUCK. The lady who was doing my nails got that little drill thing to file it down and filed it to the point where the side of my nail started bleeding. I wanted to punch her, but instead I stupidly allowed her to continue working on my nails! I know, MY FAULT. Seriously tho, she could of stopped. SMH...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 31, 2011)

They're okay but I swim and they fall off sometimes XP

I prefer the actual nails


----------



## gommiebears (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally I don't have a problem when other people wear them but on me, they are hell on my nails.  And a breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not a nail polish person whatsoever, so I love my sculpted nails. I don't have the time to keep up with chips in polish, dry time, etc. I love the convenience of having well-groomed nails and toes 24/7 with 2 visits to the salon a month. I'm also lucky because cost isn't a factor in my situation. I traded the salon owner a nicely designed website for free nails for life lol.


----------



## AmbrosiaDarling (Sep 1, 2011)

Fake nails are cute i think. Though I hardly ever get my nails done because every time....in the end the results are never good. Thin, cracked nails are not my get up. the good thing about fake nails is that there are so many cute styles to choose from with out the long effort of decorating. Looks good but terrible on your real nails~


----------



## SailorMaat (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't stand fake nails. I just don't like how they look. I also don't like that they can destroy your real nails. Even if my workplace allowed fake nails I still would not get them.I just take care of my nails and if I have a few days off work I paint them. They just look better to me that way.


----------



## violynn12 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of fake nails... They're kind of gaudy, unless they're an actual nail-length, which I'm not sure even exists.  I've never had them, but I would imagine it's silly to pay to keep filling them in however many weeks.  This is coming from a girl who has never colored her hair for the same reason:  don't want to to deal with the upkeep.   Hope this helps!


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont mind something that looks natural. like this:





But anything longer than the natural length above looks very *grotesque and unattractive*. Also, not sanitary. All that dirt under your nails! Yuck!



  



And I can't tolerate long toe nails!




SO GROSS!!!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 2, 2011)

eew... long toe nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 2, 2011)

lol. this thing scares me:







> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eew... long toe nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 2, 2011)

Re: Fake nails - if done right fake nails can look natural. I can't stand the ones that look thick and fake. BAD nail job IMO.

Re: Long toe nails - GROSS! I too think it's nasty.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd hate to sit across from her at a restaurant table. She must sleep alone because she'd claw someone in her sleep.



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. this thing scares me:


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Her pinky nail must always break off! There's only four long nails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 2, 2011)

I bet she trips a lot XD



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. this thing scares me:


----------



## KeLLsTar (Sep 2, 2011)

I wore acrylics for a number of years &amp; if done by a skilled nail artist they look beautiful, long or short.

Unfortunately good salons are hard to come by now, and "cheap" Mall salons are popping up everywhere. Their hygiene practices are atrocious, their skills terrible, &amp; products questionable. These people give acrylics a bad name by giving people infections, ruining natural nails, using illegal chemicals because they're cheap &amp; ugly looking acrylic nails.

If you get acrylics or gels, please please please make sure you pay for quality, don't go to a cheap salon as you'll definitely get what you paid for, and maybe a whole lot more.

The reason I stopped getting acrylics is because it just cost too much in the long run, infills being $50AU every 3 weeks. I'd rather spend that on makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 2, 2011)

Seriously! My nail tech calls those places chop shops lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *KeLLsTar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore acrylics for a number of years &amp; if done by a skilled nail artist they look beautiful, long or short.
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 3, 2011)

I've gotten acrylic nails 4 years ago. It was my first time. Cost me $45CAD, and ummm...my cuticles were cut too much and bled a lot, resulting in an infection which resulted in nail fungus, half of my nail was gone, took me months to regrow my infected nail! Overall, awful experience, I haven't set foot in a salon ever since.
 



> Originally Posted by *KeLLsTar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore acrylics for a number of years &amp; if done by a skilled nail artist they look beautiful, long or short.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Jenny~ (Sep 3, 2011)

I no longer wear fake nails, I am a big fan of 2 week gel polishes like gelish


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 3, 2011)

I stopped doing acrylics years ago also. I was sick and tired of paying a fortune to sit in a salon and get tortured. They always filed my nails too thin and hurt me. Now I buy glue ons from the dollar store and do all my own nail art. It's so much cheaper and I get the therapeutic benefit of having a creative outlet.


----------



## syawa (Sep 3, 2011)

personally, i don't like fake nails while it is really popular things for young girls


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 5, 2011)

I think they can look nice.  However, I work in health care and they are not allowed for patient safety reasons.  They get super nasty dirty no matter how much you clean and scrub.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 18, 2011)

I think they can look quite nice on some people and extremely tacky on others. It really depends if they are done nicely or by someone who hasn't got a clue about it. I've personally never had fake nails and I'm not planning to ever get them done (heard too many horror stories about bad salons).


----------



## kekeka (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't like fake nails cuz I like to change my nail polish every 2 days..


----------

